# Als



## mariaeulalia

Hola...quisiera saber cuándo se emplea als y cuándo wann (cuando)

quiero decir: cuando era joven, hacía castillos en el aire: Als ich war jung habe ich Luftschlöss gebaut.

Danke.


----------



## sedecrem

"Als" se utiliza cuando dices algo que se da una vez en el pasado
"wann" es para preguntas

sería Als ich jung war,...


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Y "wenn" se utiliza para el "cuando" en sentido condicional, o en el sentido de "als" pero referido al futuro.


----------



## spanien

Buenas,

wenn también se utiliza en el sentido de cuando. Por ejemplo:

Cuando vengas, dime algo.

Wenn du kommst, sag mir etwas.

Als lo utilizas en el pasado. En el caso de cuando eras joven, significa en un momento de tu vida pasado. El caso más fácil para ver el uso de als es: Cuando tenía 10 años,.... ( Als ich 10 Jahre alt war,....)
Acuérdate que Als es una oración subordinada, y que el verbo va al final!

Supongo que el libro de gramática que tienes, lo tendrás más explicado.

Buen finde!


----------



## Quelle

mariaeulalia said:


> Hola...quisiera saber cuándo se emplea als y cuándo wann (cuando)
> 
> quiero decir: cuando era joven, hacía castillos en el aire: Als ich war jung *war, *habe ich Luftschlöss*er* gebaut.
> 
> Danke.


¿Cuándo hacías castillos en el aire?
*Wann *hast du Luftschlösser gebaut? (pronombre interrogativo)
Cuando era joven.
*Als *ich jung war. (conjunción en el pasado)
Cuando llegue...
*Wenn *ich komme... (conjunción en presente o futuro)
Me pregunta cuando vendrán.
Er fragt mich, *wann* sie kommen. (pregunta indirecta)


----------



## mariaeulalia

Gracias por todas las respuestas....antes era muy confuso y ahora me ha quedado total y absolutamente claro.

Saludos


----------

